# Northwest Houston Woodworkers First meeting



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Announcement

We are currently forming The Northwest Houston Woodworkers Group.
This is a newly formed group of neighbors in the area with interests or activities in woodworking.

Our first meeting will be
Tuesday Evening, August 14th at 6:30 p.m. 
Spring Creek BBQ at 4220 FM 1960

We have about 8 people showing up (hey, we're only just starting this thing) but the meeting is open to everyone. So join us if you'd like.

I'm trying to keep track of how many might be there so I can get a few tables set up.
Please email me at [email protected] if you'd like to attend. Or just show up on Tuesday.

Agenda
Meet and Greet
Discuss what the members hope to gain or contribute to the group
Establish a periodic meeting schedule.
Any other topic that happens to present itself.

The meeting is free, the BBQ is on you.
Ken Penske


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

See you there Ken.
Looking forward to meeting you.
Mike



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

